# My NoWake Custom Kayak/Canoe Trailer



## Swamp Monster

Here's a few photo's of my new kayak hauler. It started life as a basic 4x6 utility trailer with a little 3ft long tongue. Thanks to the talent, time, and generosity of Michigan Sportsmans very own NoWake, the trailer was transformed into a 4 place kayak/canoe trailer. He added a new, much longer tongue, a new coupler, extensive bracing for the new tongue and a custom built rack system built to hold at least 4 boats. The trailer is solid as a rock and tow's much better than it did when new. I carpeted the bunks and decided to use some flourescent orange duct tape on the ends to minimize the number of times I crack myself in the head when loading or getting stuff out of the trailer etc.:lol: I will add a spare tire, a tongue jack and finally a 60" aluminum tool box will be mounted on the tongue to hold paddles, life jackets, straps, fishing gear etc. I'll leave the trailer bed open for coolers and whatever else that one might take on a outing. 
My Ultimate 14.5 and my wifes Ultimate 12 Propel fit perfectly on it. We can carry them hull up or hull down if we choose. 
NoWake did a tremendous job! If you ever get a chance to cross paths with him at a shoot or in the field, you'll be a better man for it! Thank you my firend!




























I may flip the axles/springs and move up to a 13" tire instead of the 12's but for now, the 12's work fine. The 13's would give a bit more clearance and probably handle the highway a bit better. I just don't feel like buying three new rims and tires at the prices they want for them at the moment. Maybe next summer.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus

That's a really nice way to haul a bunch of yaks, and stuff! Nice work.


----------



## NoWake

Thanks Swamp, it looks much better with the paint and padding. It was great meeting you in person and I enjoyed working with you on this project. Anytime you need anything let me know. I owe you now.


----------



## skip tumalu

Very nice swamp! Looks good!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy

I like it! It is actually pretty close to what I was thinking. I really only have a need to carry 2, but I do like the idea of being able to haul 4 if needed, and it really isn't that much more work to do it. Nice looking rig!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Thanks, all the credit goes to NoWake. I only haul 2 as well but I figured it would be nice to haul 4 just in case a friend or two wants to tag along. I also have a thule rack on the cap of the truck so I could haul 6 if ever necessary but that is unlikely. 

If you go to the texas kayak fishing forum, they have a sticky in one of the forums that is all kayak trailers from factory to complete customs. You can get a ton of ideas from that one long thread. If I can get a link I'll post it.


----------

